# Female abandoned eggs



## sammansfield (Mar 30, 2011)

my wild rock pigeons started nesting on March 18th. Last night they abandoned the eggs. i brought the eggs in at about 1030 pm cold and warmed them up with my body heat then put them on a hotwater bottle. The female (fred) came back to the nest at 9:00 am. I tried to return the egg that did not smell and was not cracked. she refused to go back in to it. I now have them back on the hot water bottle. when i retrieved the eggs, one was cracked one was not. this morning when i put them back on my body to heat a little more while i changed the water one started to smell. it was the one that was cracked and leaking fluid. any suggestions? have noticed last three days mom and dad "feeding each other" and two days ago Jerry was mounting fred again.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nothing you can do about the cracked one. The other one I suggest putting back on the nest when the birds are not around. Sounds like they gave up on that round, but if they continue to use that nest there may be an outside chance for the remaining egg. Very little hope of you being able to incubate it.


----------

